# Lucky the brave and steadfast GSD



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky as some of you may have figured out from my posts is not an adventuresome kind of dog. He doesn't like loud noises and is probably 12 to 12 and half years of age. He however went way beyond anyone's expectations and was a true hero yesterday. Yesterday after a drs. appt canceled in the afternoon I ended up home early . I decided as it was in the 60's all the dogs would get a chance for a fall walk. We live in front of a railroad track and on our property is a tunnel that takes you through to a 100 acre woods that is owned by the local arboratuem club. The public can walk it you just can't hunt or ride any motorized equipment. No paths it is truly wild, lots of hardwood trees and creeks. Lucky and I went for a walk back there. It is beautiful and we went slow so Lucky could rest as he is having some problems with his rear legs.I managed to lose my sense of direction on the way back and decided to just head east toward our property where the tunnel is. Man was I off by about a half mile or more . After stumbling around for almost 30 minutes Lucky and I climbed the incline to walk on the gravel next to the railroad. When I got to the top I realized I was way north of our property and had a haul to get to our house.Lucky and I got to our house but found that the incline was covered with downed trees and was so deep in most places it was impassible. I realized we would have to go to the railroad bridge and use the ATV path to get down and then we would be 100 yards from our property. Great plan. I suspended my insulin pump and started walking and I finally got to the bridge. No path same issues with cut brush and trees. By this time I'm having low glucose symtoms and I lose my legs. I see my husband coming down the road and try yelling and waving. Lucky is right next to me. That is the last thing I remeber tilll I wake up in the rain and my husband and our neighbor are dragging me down the incline.I suddenly realize I dont see Lucky and my husband says he had our son take Luck home. When we get home Jim,my husband tells me that when the next door neighbor found me Lucky was laying almost on me in the rain as a train was crossing the track less then 20ft from us. Lucky stayed with me even though I didnot have his leash in my hand and when the neighbors little terrier found us didnot react he just stayed with me as everybody got up the hill to get me down. He just stayed. Lucky is very frightened of trains, has incredible prey drive when it comes to small dogs and he is horrible at stay.He is also a true hunter in the sense that a squirrel,rabbit seen will be chasesd to beyond and back. Lucky despite all manner of distractions stayed with me and cuddled ,he's not a big cuddler and was calm and non reactive to everyone. He often refuses to go with our 19 yearold but last night he let him guide and half carry him down the hill. Lucky is not the GSD described in the standard he has multiple faults especially his reactivity. But when afraid last night I think his actions are those of the GSD that Von Stephanwitz would be proud of. Last night happened due to my errors in planning but ended sucessfully without a disaster b/c he handled his fear and took care of me. We have a ribeye at home for him and actually dinner for our neighbors as everyone helped me make it home safe and sound. Daisy was always our dog in charge when I had insulin reactions and Lucky usually reacted to an emergency by avoiding or reacting. Last night he took over Daisy's role and showed his bravery and steadfastness despite facing his fear of trains and his dedication to his mom despite all the wildlife that was around. Lucky you are my hero.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, he is a true hero! He obviously loves you a lot. I am glad you are ok!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Yes, he is a true hero! He obviously loves you a lot. I am glad you are ok!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. He has always been mine from the moment I met him. I see some new squeak toys in his future.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Scary story and I'm glad you had your Lucky with you. Ribeye indeed.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

So glad all are safe and sound. Stories like this validate my decision to let a GSD own me (I just don't let her think she does). Take care.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Scary story and I'm glad you had your Lucky with you. Ribeye indeed.


Yes it could have ended so differently but Lucky made it end well. I hugged him six times before I left for work this am.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucky is exactly what a GSD is supposed to be!!! Perfection is in the eye of the beholder. When you needed him, he was there. What a wonderful pup. 

I am sorry this happened to you, truly I am. But I so needed this heart warming story today. Please give Lucky an extra hug for me too, and tell him thank you from Nancy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

igottabecrazy said:


> So glad all are safe and sound. Stories like this validate my decision to let a GSD own me (I just don't let her think she does). Take care.


Thank you. He and the girls definitely own us!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Lucky is exactly what a GSD is supposed to be!!! Perfection is in the eye of the beholder. When you needed him, he was there. What a wonderful pup.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Really glad to hear you're alright too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Lucky is exactly what a GSD is supposed to be!!! Perfection is in the eye of the beholder. When you needed him, he was there. What a wonderful pup.
> 
> I am sorry this happened to you, truly I am. But I so needed this heart warming story today. Please give Lucky an extra hug for me too, and tell him thank you from Nancy.


Lilie Thank you. I'm fine and the Luckster is basking in his treats . He will get his rib eye tomorrow night. I think his actions yesterday were all the more significant because of his issues.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Horray for Lucky! So glad you both made it out fine! They are such wonderful creatures, no matter what quirks they have, they put up with ours too! Hugs and kisses to that fine brave boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a wonderful dog You should be very very proud of him, I hope he got a big steak or something yummy for being a hero!!

So glad you are both ok!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jakoda and Readaboutdogs. He gets his steak tomorrow night. He is getting a treat tonight though of his fav junk food baked Cheese Puffs.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lol! My dogs loved those too!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good boy Lucky!! I am glad all went good.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Lol! My dogs loved those too!


His mom is kind of partial to them too. Lucky is sitting next to me as I type and read the posts to him. He says to tell you Thanks everybody Im old but I still got it its just a little slower these days.


----------

